# Finding shelves for fridge



## dakuda (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an older Whirlpool ED27DQ side-by-side fridge.  I only have three of the door shelves and was wondering if anyone knows a cheap place to pick things like this up at? 

I have found them for $45 new on the internet, and they just are not worth that much to me.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

Ebay?

maybe?


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,



> ED27DQ



That is part of a full model#.

I found:

 ED27DQXAB03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAB04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAB05 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAN02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAN03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAN04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAN05 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAW02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAW03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAW04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXAW05 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBB01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBB02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBN01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBN02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBW01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXBW02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDB00 SIDE BY SIDE REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDB01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDB02 REFRIDGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDB03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDB04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDN00 SIDE BY SIDE REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDN01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDN02 REFRIDGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDN03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDN04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDW00 SIDE BY SIDE REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDW01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDW02 REFRIDGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDW03 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXDW04 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWN00 SXS REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWN01 SXS REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWN10 SXS REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWN12 SXS REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWW00 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWW01 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWW10 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWW11 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXWW12 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXXN00 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXXN01 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXXN02 REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQXXW00 Refrigerators* WHIRLPOOL 
 ED27DQZWN11 SXS REFRIGERATOR WHIRLPOOL 



> I only have three of the door shelves and was wondering if anyone knows a cheap place to pick things like this up at?



Have you tried any local used dealers in your area? Check your yellow pages.

Some used depots online...
http://www.affordableappliance.com/
http://www.usedapplianceparts.com/index.htm
http://www.appliancepartscentral.com/

jeff.


----------

